
Zenefits and Regulation - davidiach
https://stratechery.com/2016/zenefits-and-regulation/
======
pbreit
This is spot-on analysis. Both that the Uber/Zenefits situations are
different. And that is supportable to "bend" the rules under such a framework
as is outlined.

